# Can I set up a windows server 2003 network using 2 virtual PCs?



## yjulaidan (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi,

I'm preparing for a MCSA certification and for practice purposes I'd like to set up a small 2 PC network. The thing is 
that I only have one computer!!

Can I set up 2 virtual PCs both having windows server 2003 OS and set up a network between the 2 virtual PCs? Can set up 
one of them as a domain controller and the other as client? Can I actually make them communicate with each other via the 
local network? Thanks

Your help will be really appreciated!!:up:


----------



## rhynes (Aug 14, 2006)

Never used virtual pc but you can do it with vmware pretty easily - either esxi baremetal or by running vmware server with one image running on a fully built and running 2003 server. 

Build your member server, take an image of it, convert it and run it under vmware server. Once both systems are up and running, then you can do whatever you want with them.


----------



## yjulaidan (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi,

Thanks for the tip...even though I already set up a virtual PC and installed windows server 2003 in it, it looks like VM Ware provides some extra features that virtual PC might not have...

I'm relatively a beginner in virtual PCs...can you please be more specific and explain it in steps...I will be really grateful


----------



## yjulaidan (Nov 28, 2009)

yjulaidan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the tip...even though I already set up a virtual PC and installed windows server 2003 in it, it looks like VM Ware provides some extra features that virtual PC might not have...
> 
> I'm relatively a beginner in virtual PCs...can you please be more specific and explain it in steps...I will be really grateful


I meant the steps using VM Ware!!


----------



## rhynes (Aug 14, 2006)

That's kind of a loaded question, can be lots of steps BUT if you have an image from virtual pc already, you can use the vmware converter to convert the image and run it on vmware. 
http://www.vmware.com/products/converter/

What restrictions are you running into with virtual pc?
What base operating system are you running right now or what do you have virtual pc running on?


----------



## yjulaidan (Nov 28, 2009)

Let's forget Virtual PC because I already downloaded VM Ware and I'm already impressed by the options it provides....I already set up a windows server 2003 image on VM Ware

I'm using vista home premium as host OS. It seems that I can't get the images to communicate to each other in virtual PC...they are supposed to be connected as a part of a local network by default right?

I keep pinging the betwwn them and there is no data transfer...

I just found out that in VM Ware, you can set up 2 images of windows server and make each one use a different IP on the external network...which should be most appropiate for my case as I wan't these 2 images to act like 2 independent computers that I want to network...right?


----------



## rhynes (Aug 14, 2006)

Ok, first of all you should look at disabling any/all firewall software on your vista box - i've never personally ran vmware server on vista, just on server 2003 or xp. I assume you've downloaded the vmware server - not esxi - and the converter tool already? have you converted your images to vmserver?


----------



## yjulaidan (Nov 28, 2009)

Yeah I downloaded Vmserver and I already have virtual machines of windows server on VMware built and ready....I'm interested in making the 2 virtual machines talking to each other so I can make one as domain controller and the other as member of the domain controller so I can simulate a network....I don't really care to have any communication between my virtual machines and the host (Vista) as I already have an Idea how difficult that can be with Vista!! 

I already tried several times to set up a shared folder between vista and one of my virtual machines like you do in a normal network, but it wouldn't work!! The usual Vista problems I think!!


----------



## rhynes (Aug 14, 2006)

Ok, first of all, kill any/all firewalls you have on vista cause you probably won't be able to ping anything server. 

Bring one of your servers online and open the console. If you haven't installed the vmtools already, then do so - this will give you drivers. If you have installed the vmtools to the image, then open the device manager on the server and make sure all drivers are installed. Run IPCONFIG on the server to ensure you have an IP address - if you do, statically assign it. If you have an ip address on your server, and all firewalls on your vista box are off, then ping the ip of your vista box from the server. If that responds, get the other server online. 

Post back


----------



## yjulaidan (Nov 28, 2009)

Sorry....It will take some time for me to get everything ready and get back to you....I just realized that I have R2 SP2 of windows server and the stupid Microsoft traning kit needs R2 SP1...I will need some time to get the SP1 installed and updated....sorry I will get back to you as soon as I'm done and configured everything

I really appreciate your help...so plase don't mind the wait...Thanks!!


----------



## rhynes (Aug 14, 2006)

no problem, get it done. you're killing 2 big birds with one stone here - windows server and VM.


----------

